# Email Notifications



## Azzy (Nov 21, 2018)

How do I stop email notifications? I've been up and down the settings, but I still seem to recieve email notifications for XP, replies to threads that I've been active on, and other things.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 21, 2018)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options


----------



## Azzy (Nov 21, 2018)

Morrus said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options




Weird, I have all of the email ones checked.


----------



## Nagol (Nov 23, 2018)

There's a bunch more under General Settings in the same area under Messaging and Notification.


----------



## Azzy (Nov 24, 2018)

Nagol said:


> There's a bunch more under General Settings in the same area under Messaging and Notification.




I thought I had those, but apparently I didn't. I'll try that now. Thank you.


----------



## Azzy (Nov 25, 2018)

Azzy said:


> I thought I had those, but apparently I didn't. I'll try that now. Thank you.




Okay, that worked. I also had to go to Experience Points to disable email notifications for getting XP. Hope that will be helpful if anyone come searching for this same issue.


----------



## Azzy (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks like that didn't work.


----------

